# Lindsay Lohan in "Zum Glück geküsst"(Just my Luck) x32



## Spezi30 (11 März 2007)

Lindsay in einem sehr schönen moralischen Fantasy-Filmchen (wäre ja toll, wenn die Menschen in Wirklichkeit auch mal so selbstlos wären, aber lassen wir das   



*Lindsay Lohan: "Just my Luck"​*















































































PS: Etwas gutes haben die Amerikaner - keine Umlaute :angry:
Die Szene mit dem Mädchen habe ich mit reingenommen, weil ich die einfach urig fand. Wenn sie euch nicht recht ist, nehmt sie halt raus...


----------



## AMUN (12 März 2007)

Tolle caps... und die Amis haben noch was gutes... Lindsay und Pris Hilton 


Danke fürs Teilen


----------

